# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride - Sunday August 1st 2021 - SoCal Long Beach CA



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 28, 2021)

*WOW** and there went the month of July 2021 making this **SUNDAY **Sunday **SUNDAY** ~~ August **1st** 2021 ~~ the next **CYCLONE COASTER** Vintage bicycle ride*

*FYI ~~ I just did a new killer design CYCLONE COASTER winged logo iron-on patch that you can put on your favorite hat ~ jacket ~  backpack ~ flannel ~ whatever - A great way to REPRESENT being a part of the CYCLONE COASTER family with these super cool CYCLONE COASTER winged iron-on patches 

 I will also have the latest brand new run of CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts in many new colors - a new run of CYCLONE COASTER Baseball caps - CYCLONE COASTER Babydoll shirts & tank tops for the ladies - CYCLONE COASTER Koozies to protect you bicycles while storing them with the Koozies over the pedals OR over your favorite cold beverage - CYCLONE COASTER real steel bicycle license plates - CYCLONE COASTER dog tag necklaces & more ALWAYS AVAILABLE BEFORE THE RIDE LEAVES EACH MONTH *

*Meet** & **Greet** @ PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ **9:30 am
Kickstands up* *@ **10:30 am** SHARP
Please be safe & practice social distancing with one another as we ride through our home town of Long Beach California

IF YOU DON’T FEEL 100% - **THEN STAY 100% HOME*

*Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details **&** directions link*

_*Ridden not Hidden






*_


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm going to try and make it......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 29, 2021)

*Cool .. it will be good to see you .. weather should be spectacular *


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 29, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Cool .. it will be good to see you .. weather should be spectacular *



I'll try....80 deg


----------

